# Antegrade Nephrogram Nephrostomy tube change



## bill2doc (May 2, 2011)

Not sure where to go with this one.  Initial info states:

Antegrade Nephrogram Nephrostomy tube change, Cysto L RPG, Ureteroscopy laser Lithotipsy stent

very lost with this one.  Any help would be appreciated.  Sorry for the misspelling


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (May 3, 2011)

All of these services were preformed in an antegrade fashion?  What about 5008_, 50394 and 74425, 26?


----------

